# bay area cyclists...what's a good time up hwy 9



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

from the edge of the saratoga to the intersection of hwy 9 and 35


----------



## xandre (Jan 2, 2003)

huh>?


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I ride it pretty frequently and my best time is 36:15 minutes from the left turn outta Saratoga to the stop sign at 35. Usually I am right around 38-40 minutes to the top. I love that climb and I used to try to do it once a week now it's more like 1-2x a month.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

*How 'bout Montebello Rd?*

Does anyone ever ride up Montebello Rd? I tried it for the first time on a road bike few weeks back, and it took me 40 min. Sub-30, anyone?

K-Zero


----------



## xcandrew (May 30, 2002)

The last time that I rode, maybe two years ago, I had not been on the bike for about year and I hadn't (and still haven't) trained seriously since the early nineties (long story... has to do with focusing on running as my main sport in part because of getting a dog and moving to Alaska). My time was 37 minutes that day. I'm always pretty fit, but that was coming from a complete bike layoff, so I would say a good time would need to be a bit faster.

I've ridden and run Montebello Rd, but I don't remember any times.

The climb that I have done the most in my lifetime is Hicks Road. I rode literally everyday after school as a sophmore in high school back in the '80s. Last February, after a year and a half off the bike, I set my all time best time up the south side of Hicks without even trying to go hard... just cruising and turning the cranks over -> 10:46 (or 10:48?). That surprised me a bit. I think I could have zipped up in something close to 10 flat if I had hammered it.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

dougn said:


> from the edge of the saratoga to the intersection of hwy 9 and 35


The worst time to go up Hwy 9 is after 5pm on a weekday. All the people who live in the mountains are going home. But that's a great time to come down it!


----------

